# Rare Greene County Opportunity **FILLED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!**



## gawhitetail (May 20, 2009)

******FILLED UP***********
Can't believe it after all of the views and all of the folks that I showed the place to.  Thanks to all who showed interest here on Woody's and to those who took the time to come look.

I will be showing the property after the season for those who would like to be on the waiting list.

Take care, hunt safely, and good luck!


**UPDATE**
Time to get serious folks!  Archery season is nearly here and you still have time to scout!  We planted iron clay peas and soy beans about 10 days ago and they are up and running.  We gained 2 great members but lost 1 too.  So, we still need 5 or 6.

TRAIL CAMS ARE SHOWING THE RESULTS OF OUR COMMITMENT TO MANAGEMENT!  PM me and I might let you in on the excitement.  

Dare yourself to come look.  It's free and you will not be disappointed.

7 memberships available in a club like no other.

We have just over 1,500 acres of some of the most diverse whitetail habitat in the state.  Situated within a 6,000 acre block of trophy managed property, there are approximately 4 miles of mature creek bottom winding through planted pines of various ages with some having been thinned last year.  There are also about 300 acres of 3 year old cutover that is a deer magnet!  There are plenty of oaks in the draws and along the creeks.  Persimmons and grapes are abundant.  In fact, last year there were so many persimmons that they did not all get eaten.

There are some food plots that will be replanted this year and new ones that will be developed.  As on most clubs, this is a work in process.  We also have several well established mineral licks.

We have a camp with power, water, and a walk in cooler, and a FULL BATH WITH HOT SHOWER.  This camp is shared with another club and is a family oriented group.  While we don't mind an adult beverage or two in the evening, there is ZERO tolerance for drinking during the day and hunting OR drugs.  We like to sit by the fire and chew the fat, but this is NOT a party club.  The best part about being a member of this club is the people and the fellowship that we share.  We are all like minded in character and morals.  Make no bones about it, if you don’t fit, you’re out.

The dues are $1,500 per year, due by June 25.  Each membership is allowed 2 bucks and 2 does.  Bucks are to be 3.5 years old or older.  Our standards will be discussed in further detail should you become a member.  We do keep harvest records of all animals taken.  This process will be thoroughly outlined should you become a member.

We use a modified pin in system.  Members are encouraged to scout and hang stands but we do not lay claim to "personal areas".  We respect each others' efforts and COMMUNICATE.  Pinning in and out for each hunt is MANDATORY!  Food plot stands are common property and first come first serve.

Members are allowed to bring 1 guest per hunt during archery season and after Thanksgiving.  A guest is defined as a non member hunter who is hunting from a stand independent of the member.  In other words, a member and his/her guest may only occupy 2 stands per hunt.

Gas powered vehicles are restricted on interior roads during the season.  They may be used for the retrieval of game and work related situations.  ABSOLUTELY NO “TRAIL RIDING” OR SCOUTING FROM A 4 WHEELER!  This is a hunting club, not a motocross track.

Shown are some of the bucks from this past year.  Several other shooter bucks were seen, and many more young ones were passed up.

Please PM if you would like to make an appointment to visit the club or have any specific questions.  Our schedule is fairly flexible.


----------



## rmartin (May 20, 2009)

*location*

Is Greene County in Georgia? if so North,South? Thanks Ralph


----------



## gawhitetail (May 20, 2009)

*North*

Our property is located approximately 20 minutes south of Athens.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 20, 2009)

How many members on the 1500?


----------



## gawhitetail (May 20, 2009)

15 max.  Less if we can make the budget work.


----------



## gotitwithmybow (May 20, 2009)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## Walkie Takie (May 21, 2009)

*Greene co  club*

you guys better jump on this  deal  
   I  got to camp  with some old buds  during turkey season  and got to see the place / land      
  great looking land  w/  pines,  hardwoods bottoms , 
  mix pines , swamps  , beaver ponds , planted plots , creek bottoms ,,very good road system,  great camp  ( power )  they got it all                        
  just   great qdm land w/  good bucks  
  about  45-50  mile's   for the Gwinnet co guys .     
  and  YES,,  if I was'nt in two club's  already  I would be there in a heart beat        
    good luck    w/t


----------



## gawhitetail (May 21, 2009)

*Bump*

Thanks for the input Walkie Talkie.

If you are even considering it you should make an appointment.

I know that it is expensive given the times.  You do get what you pay for.


----------



## gawhitetail (May 23, 2009)

*Bump*

Come take a look folks.  This place sells itself.


----------



## gawhitetail (May 24, 2009)

*Showing the property*

Going to be showing the property tomorrow early.

Just shoot me a PM if you would like to join in.


----------



## ghill4 (May 25, 2009)

I am from Greene county. In the Greshamville are where that huge ol mall is. Where is the 1500 acres at?


----------



## gawhitetail (May 26, 2009)

*Daily Bump*

Come on folks.  You gotta see this place.

We will be around most of the weekend so PM for a time to look.


----------



## gotitwithmybow (May 26, 2009)

*Check this place out*

Anyone who is interested in getting into a program on the ground floor with quality people, this is one to look at.  I am giving it some serious consideration.  The sky is the limit on making this a quality place.  Give 'em a call!


----------



## gawhitetail (May 26, 2009)

*Thanks*

It was a pleasure meeting you!  We hope that we are fortunate enough to have you and your family join us this year.

Stay in touch!


----------



## Model70 (May 27, 2009)

*Do they >>*

Do they have nice turkeys on that club like the one in your avatar ??  Just messing with you ......

Quality does not come cheap...  Sounds like a great club


----------



## gawhitetail (May 27, 2009)

*You're right Model70*

Quality does not come cheap.  Closing in on 900 views and only 1 serious inquiry.  I hope that isn't a sign.

If you think it sounds like a nice club, you should see it.  Words don't do it justice.

If you are needing a place, come take a look.


----------



## whchunter (May 27, 2009)

*Age*



gawhitetail said:


> Quality does not come cheap.  Closing in on 900 views and only 1 serious inquiry.  I hope that isn't a sign.
> 
> If you think it sounds like a nice club, you should see it.  Words don't do it justice.
> 
> If you are needing a place, come take a look.



How do you know whether they are 3.5 years old or not?  Do you stop and card them?


----------



## gawhitetail (May 27, 2009)

*Re Age*

Actually, young bucks are required by law to register for the Selective Harvest Program by January 31 of their second year under the Selective Harvest Act (GA YUMYUM1 subsection MIN125BNC).

At that time they will be hoofprinted and required to register their core area.  They will then report to designated camera locations to have their weight and antler growth monitored.  If they change their core area, they may notify the Selective Harvest Commission by reporting to an alternative camera location.

After many protests and much debate regarding discrimination, does, alibinos, black, and piebald deer have been given equal consideration under the law and may also register (GA YUMYUM2 subsection MIN125BNC(a)). 

It is under the strict discretion of the Commission that a deer be chosen for the Selective Harvest Program.

Truly a great honor.


----------



## whchunter (May 27, 2009)

*Wish*

I wish it was that easy. While I'm wishing I wish that a "legal shot" tracking device was inserted in the deer that a rifle could read and provide you approval or disapproval in moments of putting it in the scope.


----------



## gawhitetail (May 27, 2009)

*Commission Training*

You may obtain free training at the expense of the Commission.  No special equipment is necessary.


----------



## edadams40 (May 28, 2009)

i am very interested in your club please call me any time                                                                                                                  e adams                                                                                                               7702317148


----------



## ghill4 (May 28, 2009)

my dad said he would possibly like to join. He actually lives on farmington rd. Its where i used to live


----------



## gawhitetail (May 28, 2009)

*Come Look*

We will be at the property this weekend.

If you take the time you will not be disappointed.


----------



## gawhitetail (May 29, 2009)

*Bump for the day*

Showing the property this weekend.

I dare you to look.


----------



## gawhitetail (May 31, 2009)

*Ttt*

Well, just got home from the property.

Awsome!

I don't know how many deer we saw.  But, the main thing this weekend was work.  Mowed all of the food plots, enlarged some, and created a new one or two.

Thanks to Gator and Beavers for bringing the equipment and doing all of that work.  

Great fellowship to boot!

If you are considering joining a club consider the folks involved first.  If you would like to have references for our place, just ask.


----------



## edadams40 (Jun 1, 2009)

Adam,
I would like to thank you and your dad for taking time to show me the property on Sunday.  I enjoyed meeting you all.  I was impressed with what I saw and am interested in the prospect of hunting with you all.  Please contact me at your convenience.

Thanks once again,


Ed Adams
(770)231-7148


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 3, 2009)

*Daily Bump*

Available to show the property again this weekend.

PM to make arrangements.

You won't regret it.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 4, 2009)

*Bump for the day*

Come on out this weekend.  

It is among the best that you will find anywhere.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bump for the day*

We will be at the property tomorrow (Sunday) doing some chores.

Come on out and take a look.

You need to start scouting now!


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 8, 2009)

*Monday bump*

Come now folks, we really need to fill these spots.

Help a fella out!


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 9, 2009)

*Ttt*

Still have spots available.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 11, 2009)

*bump*

bump


----------



## LeGrand (Jun 13, 2009)

Bump for a great club


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 16, 2009)

*Ttt*

Come on out this Saturday.  

Aren't you just a little curious?


----------



## TDBone (Jun 16, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 16, 2009)

real curious but $1500 is a lot of money to join a hunting club.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 16, 2009)

*PM's Sent*

PM returned TDBone.

PM reply to your post Hawgrider.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 18, 2009)

*Thanks for looking!*

Thanks to TDBone for looking this morning.

Really enjoyed meeting you today.

Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 22, 2009)

*Monday Bump*

Come on now.

Just take a little peak.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 24, 2009)

*bump*

Headed over to put out the cameras.

Hope to have some eye candy for the tire kickers soon!

You really deserve to give this place a look see.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jun 25, 2009)

You folks looking for a prime QDM setup need to look at this property! It looked great last year...it's 100% better this year since they thinned. It's got it all: hardwoods, nasty swamps, food plot areas, secure camp and surrounded by other qdm clubs as well as WMA land. Terrific folks and somewhere to grow with a club. They are serious about what they want the club to be and serious about the quality of their members.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 25, 2009)

gadeerwoman said:


> You folks looking for a prime QDM setup need to look at this property! It looked great last year...it's 100% better this year since they thinned. It's got it all: hardwoods, nasty swamps, food plot areas, secure camp and surrounded by other qdm clubs as well as WMA land. Terrific folks and somewhere to grow with a club. They are serious about what they want the club to be and serious about the quality of their members.



There are some big deer in this club.  My club backs up to it.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jun 25, 2009)

*Greene  co club*

enjoy the call Adam  ,, wish I had the time and money to hunt two super  clubs   ///////
 if anything ever happens to the farm  ( I 'am headed your way  )     
  still can't believe the Gwinnett co.  hunters  are not calling ?????????????
    just a great club,  and close to home ,   would be  a great  place to bow hunt in the afternoon ,during the week     
   get  off at  3:30  and  be in the stand by 5   and   still got   2-3 hours to hunt      
  tell  gator  and beav  I 'am still waiting on my  gps's  for my TIMBERWOLF   ///////
    later     w/t


----------



## gawhitetail (Jun 29, 2009)

*Monday Bump*

Come on now.  There are a couple of spots left.

Let's get this thing done!

PM for an appointment.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 2, 2009)

*Showing the property*

Tomorrow morning early.  Come join us.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 6, 2009)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 8, 2009)

*bump*

Come take a look folks.

You will only regret not giving yourself the chance!


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 10, 2009)

*Friday Bump*

Come check us out.

Skeered?


----------



## LeGrand (Jul 13, 2009)

bump for a great club


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 16, 2009)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 19, 2009)

*Come on!*

I know that there are some hold outs that still have not made up there minds.

You should see the trail cam bucks!

Maybe I'll post a couple.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 23, 2009)

*Ttt*

TTT

Showing the property this weekend.

Come join us.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 26, 2009)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## LeGrand (Jul 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 1, 2009)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 4, 2009)

*bump*

Ttt


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 5, 2009)

*Ttt*

It's crunch time!

Come take a look.


----------



## wood1774 (Aug 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 10, 2009)

*bump*

Ttt


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 12, 2009)

*Come Look*

We will be showing the property this weekend.  

PM for a spot!


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 14, 2009)

Bump for a great club! You get 2 bucks, does, food plots, walkin cooler, less than 1 hunter per 100 acres and great neighbors on surrounding properties (4600 ac in total) all managing for the same 120+ class buck  - What more could one ask for?? Check out this recent trail camera pic and PM gawhitetail for more info and a link to more pics. Great job on the post gawhitetail - I am looking forward to this season!


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 16, 2009)

*bump*

Starting to fill up!

Get it before it's gone.


----------



## mattp (Aug 19, 2009)

Is this the Oswald's club? If so I used to hunt with them; great property and people.


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 19, 2009)

*right next door*

We are immediately south of them and are fortunate to share the camp with them.

You're right, great property and great people.

Now come on and join back up!


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 22, 2009)

*bump*

Ttt


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 25, 2009)

*Bump*

Ttt


----------



## LeGrand (Aug 27, 2009)

Bump


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 29, 2009)

*Come on!*

You guys are really waiting til the last minute!


----------



## gawhitetail (Sep 1, 2009)

*Bump*

TTT

What's the matter with everyone?

Don't you WANT to have a great place to hunt, an opportunity at a true trophy buck, and some dang fine individuals to share it with?


----------



## gawhitetail (Sep 5, 2009)

*Bump*

Ttt


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 9, 2009)

Bump


----------



## mattp (Sep 10, 2009)

getting close!
don't miss out


----------



## gawhitetail (Sep 14, 2009)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## gawhitetail (Sep 17, 2009)

*bump*

Ttt


----------



## gawhitetail (Sep 19, 2009)

*bump*

bump


----------



## gawhitetail (Sep 23, 2009)

*bump*

Come on and look.  You still have time to get your P&Y!


----------



## tread684 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey Adam,
Look forward to seeing the place this weekend, sent you a PM. I was looking through the post and didn't see the link to the additional images.  Can you post the link? Thanks


----------



## ghill4 (Sep 28, 2009)

Do you have a age limit?


----------



## gawhitetail (Oct 2, 2009)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## gawhitetail (Oct 12, 2009)

*Bump*

Ttt


----------

